# Club shot - C&C



## goliath (Jan 19, 2009)

Recently found an old club snapshot. Please C&C


----------



## K_Pugh (Jan 19, 2009)

lol.. she's a little flat


----------



## sarallyn (Jan 19, 2009)

did you paste her face in?


----------



## goliath (Jan 19, 2009)

No but I removed the guy standing next to her (her left) and resized her nose.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 19, 2009)

I think she kinda looks fake..  In fact, it looks like she is a cut and paste into the photograph.  Her outline seems very distinct and of a different contrast than the background.  Interesting shot, though.

Edit: now that I look at the top of her head, I don't believe this is a club shot at all but a total fake.  It's a good attempt at passing off a Photoshop, but I've failed enough at it to recognize what you were trying to do..  It's hard.  You say you removed a man to her left, but miraculously you got what was behind him.  The lighting isn't that of a club, and her jagged left arm give is up, as well.  If a guy was standing that close to her that you had to outline her arm to get him out of the shot, unless he was invisible man, you wouldn't have those details that would have been behind him.

You should just ask for Photoshop help, instead of trying this.  Just look at where her hair meets her left shoulder..  The pros on here are more than willing to help..


----------



## ypperin (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to agree with teh poster above.  Her very distinct edge tells me that she most certainly wherever the backdrop shot was taken, and the work on her nose makes her face look funny, like she has a HUGE mouth and eyes.


----------



## niforpix (Jan 19, 2009)

stsinner said:


> I think she kinda looks fake.. In fact, it looks like she is a cut and paste into the photograph. Her outline seems very distinct and of a different contrast than the background. Interesting shot, though.
> 
> Edit: now that I look at the top of her head, I don't believe this is a club shot at all but a total fake. It's a good attempt at passing off a Photoshop, but I've failed enough at it to recognize what you were trying to do.. It's hard. You say you removed a man to her left, but miraculously you got what was behind him. The lighting isn't that of a club, and her jagged left arm give is up, as well. If a guy was standing that close to her that you had to outline her arm to get him out of the shot, unless he was invisible man, you wouldn't have those details that would have been behind him.
> 
> You should just ask for Photoshop help, instead of trying this. Just look at where her hair meets her left shoulder.. The pros on here are more than willing to help..


 
I couldn't have summarized it better. It's not a very good "copy & paste" if that's what you were going for. Next time when you select her (before copying) use the "refine edge" or "fether" tool to soften the harsh edge that's all the way around her. Then you can paste her as a seperate layer, adjust brightness or whatever else needed to make her blend in more.


----------



## AlfromLA (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks really creepy.


----------



## goliath (Jan 19, 2009)

It is in fact a club snapshot with a pasted in background. I am practicing photoshop extreme makeover and do not really bother about the background for now. It was pasted in last minute without any attempt to blend.

I appreciate your comments so far and I've made a few modifications and would like to know what you think ( and yes, I did add some softening to the edges and add some rim light highlights to help blend a bit into the background for now but will re-work more this part when I get the final background)

So how about this version?


----------



## stsinner (Jan 19, 2009)

Whatever you did to her face, it looks concave, and the blending you're doing isn't getting the job done..  Maybe you need to knock the contrast down on her to match the smoky atmosphere of the club...


----------



## niforpix (Jan 20, 2009)

This version looks a lot better. Still needs a little work, but definately is better thant he 1st version.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think these areas need more work.


----------



## christm (Jan 20, 2009)

She looks like a card board cut out. 

I saw you editied the man out as you explained earlier. 

Did she look funny or is it a cardboard cut out ! ?


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jan 21, 2009)

Is this serious?


----------



## teneighty23 (Jan 21, 2009)

haha what the heck. photography?


----------



## goliath (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments again.

How about this version?
I did a couple of changes including the addition of a smokey effect, restoring some highlight and shadows in the face (still look concave?) and dropping the light and contrast.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jan 21, 2009)

The biggest problem is that she just doesnt look real.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 21, 2009)

goliath said:


> Thanks for the comments again.
> 
> How about this version?
> I did a couple of changes including the addition of a smokey effect, restoring some highlight and shadows in the face (still look concave?) and dropping the light and contrast.




That is a huge improvement, as she doesn't look like she's lit from office lighting any longer.  I agree with a previous poster, though, in that she doesn't look real..  It looks like you took another model's mouth, at least, and pasted it on this girl's face.  Am I right?  It kinda looks like the eyes don't belong with this girl, either..  Did you build this face?  Honestly.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 23, 2009)

what a joke. It looks like that face isn't hers! It's looks like its crooked and missing part of her chin/jawline and the lighting is way off. Nothing about her looks real, she's very cartoony


----------



## JaimeGibb (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea you must have done SOMEthing really odd with her chin/hair/neck area. It looks like you took someone else head and tried to paste it onto that body.


----------



## niforpix (Jan 23, 2009)

This is kind of like this website:  Photoshop Disasters


----------



## Parkerman (Jan 23, 2009)

Uhh... did you build the face in photoshop aswell?

It just doesnt fit the head...


----------



## Mechanivolfe (Jan 28, 2009)

this is a mess not to be a jerk or anything but you need to work on your shoping skills


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 30, 2009)

Creepy


----------



## rmh159 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not to play pile-on but in looking through this thread I keep wondering if it'd simply be easier to pay the cover and get a shot of this girl ACTUALLY at a club?  This shot would be easy enough to get right in-camera that I'm wondering what the purpose is of frankensteining an image in Photoshop.  As you can tell... almost everyone can spot this as an obvious fake.


----------



## anthwinter (Mar 5, 2009)

The face looks really out of proportion, as if the head has been dragged down, the chin just does not seem to connect with the neck. 

it would be interesting to see the original girl shot unedited


----------



## bace (Mar 5, 2009)

W...T...F...?

First of all that face is made up of at least three parts. You can actually see the color difference in each part. I can't believe you think people won't notice. Not to mention these obvious duplications....






Also her eyes are the exact same size despite her head being tilted to the side.

Are you really trying to pass this really bad photoshop job off to real photographers????


----------



## niforpix (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ lol you forgot to circle these 2 things (in blue)...


----------



## bace (Mar 5, 2009)

so effing creepy. it's almost like the guy is creating some sort of "perfect club girl".


----------



## niforpix (Mar 5, 2009)

Except she's far from being perfect lol


----------



## mikemicki (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you still have the original picture?  The facial features do not fit.


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 5, 2009)

ok hear it is, plastic surgury, makeup, and blending. i think it could be worked a bit more though. i only used what was in the pic, no new face parts


----------



## niforpix (Mar 6, 2009)

You didn't fix any things that were circled lol... man, nothing can save this photo lol


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 6, 2009)

meh. i'm no hair stylist, but the eyes and mouth were freaking me out, at least now i don't get scared looking at it.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 6, 2009)

eek.

sorry dude, but eek.


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to agree with the consensus. This image is not, by and large, salvageable.


----------



## Sirene (Mar 8, 2009)

niforpix said:


> This is kind of like this website: Photoshop Disasters


 
Lol, this site is amazing !!!


----------



## Micah (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm a total noob and I think I could pull it off alot better than that. Yikes.


----------



## niforpix (Mar 10, 2009)

Sirene said:


> Lol, this site is amazing !!!



Isn't it awesome? lol


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Mar 10, 2009)

how is this thread still active?


----------



## niforpix (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ because it's hilarious! lol


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Mar 10, 2009)

lol I feel bad for OP he probably didn't think it was joke material.


----------



## rmh159 (Mar 11, 2009)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> lol I feel bad for OP he probably didn't think it was joke material.



Haha I feel bad for the girl.  Could you imagine if she randomly stumbled across this?  I'm sure she's really an attractive girl.


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Mar 13, 2009)

hehe sorry bro, but thats the creepiest pic ever... looks like a girl was cut out of a newspaper and glued to a background....:blushing:


----------

